# One way to end up with a good fish!



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Magis and Misfit, we sure miss you 

Part one


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

posting that stuff is one way of getting hurt too 
i see the old man is showing you how it's done
nice one,bob:B 


my turn's coming when the weather turns,rob.then we'll leave you at home


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish. Is that from the Ohio River?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

not the ohio.i'm sure the guys will post a report when they get home and quit shivering


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

neocats
if I had to guess I would say the James river?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Your clothes will be waterproof for the next two months.  With that wind Neil can probably cast 100 yards, one handed, looking the other way.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was dreading..... I mean looking forward to this thread when Robby told me your were making that trip! Great job. We're all jealous!!!!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Great fish guys! Looking forward to pictures from today's outing! 

What are you boy's doing next weekend? Now that you know whats what - let's pull the boats down there soon and try it ourselves.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish guys, BUT it looks like the OL' man put it on you again Rob


----------

